# Naturale distanza



## ofeliaknitting

¿Cómo se puede traducir "naturale distanza" en la siguiente frase?:

"I giovani meglio preparati per cultura generale e complessivamente più maturi e allenati allo studio sono quelli provenienti dal liceo classico, seguiti da quelli provenienti dal liceo scientifico, e in ultimo, *a naturale distanza*, da quelli del liceo artistico".

"A distancia natural" me suena muy raro.

Gracias por dejarme saber.

O


----------



## 0scar

Se dice a_ natural distancia_, por ej. "la experiencia de un viejo está a natural distancia de la de un niño", pero en este contexto no se entiende.


----------



## Larroja

ofeliaknitting said:


> "A distancia natural" me suena muy raro.



También "a naturale distanza" suena muy raro. Primero habría que entender qué significa en italiano. Posiblemente, que la distanzia no es muchísima, no es inalcanzable. O quizás el contrario, que es una distancia natural, obvia... A ovvia distanza...


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> También "a naturale distanza" suena muy raro. Primero habría que entender qué significa en italiano. Posiblemente, que la distanzia no es muchísima, no es inalcanzable. *O quizás el contrario, que es una distancia natural, obvia... A ovvia distanza*...



Considerando i licei citati, credo che sia la seconda. "A ovvia distanza", cioè con un *forte *distacco: senza offendere nessuno, sappiamo benissimo che la preparazione di un liceo artistico è lontana mille miglia da quella di un classico/scientifico sia per numero di materie sia per contenuti e programmi didattici. Tra un classico (o scientifico) e un artistico ci sono almeno una decina di istituti tecnici molto più *complessi *e* duri *da frequentare, basta pensare al tecnico industriale o al tecnico commerciale...
Non per niente dice "e, *in ultimo*,"...


----------



## Neuromante

Sea como sea: Es falso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me volevano dire "a debita distanza" o "a una ragionevole distanza", in quanto la locuzione "a naturale distanza" in italiano non esiste.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Se trata de un texto de 1940. ¿Cabría la posibilidad de que entonces sí pudiera utilizarse con el sentido de 'distancia obvia' propuesto por los participantes en este foro?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Buonasera Neuro,


Neuromante said:


> Sea como sea: Es falso.


per favore, posta di nuovo inserendo un minimo di spiegazione.
Cosa è falso? E perché?


----------



## ursu-lab

De 1940?  Entonces creo que el único "liceo artistico" en Italia era el de Brera, anexo a la Accademia di Belle Arti. En este caso no se entiende de qué habla, porque en aquella época sólo estudiaban ahí *A*rtistas de verdad, no adolescentes...
El "liceo artistico" como el actual (instituto de enseñanza secundaria) nace en los años '60 y ahora también incluye los institutos profesionales (Istituto d'Arte).

Creo que deberías poner el párrafo de contexto donde sale la frase. Es todo muy raro: en los '40 si un joven estudiaba al "liceo scientifico/classico" implicaba 
1) que tenía bastante/mucho dinero; 
2) que sus padres también eran licenciados/doctores/titulados/etc; 
3) que iba a estudiar una carrera universitaria con una probabilidad 100% por las dos razones anteriores. Y sobre todo porque el "liceo" *siempre *se ha considerado como una fase previa natural a la universidad.

Otra posibilidad: que iba a ser cura... 

Es decir, que el dilema "estar (o no) entrenado para el estudio" no representaba ninguna preocupación ni para los padres ni para las instituciones. La universidad "abierta" a todo el mundo nace mucho más tarde, después de los '60...

La única explicación es que la "distancia natural" depende precisamente de la fase siguiente de los estudios: mientras que un estudiante de liceo classico/scientifico se matriculaba *obligatoriamente *a la universidad (=profundizaba y continuaba su formación específica y su cultura general), un alumno de un liceo artístico podía quedarse con un simple diploma y convertirse en "artista" o, como máximo, profesor de dibujo/historia del arte en una escuela (en los '40, ahora ni eso porque necesitaría un título universitario).


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere una traduzione da altre lingue?


----------



## ofeliaknitting

A Infinite Sadness: Muchas gracias por la pregunta.No creo que sea una traducción de otra lengua. El autor habla según su experiencia. 
A Ursu-lab: Agradezco la explicación que das sobre los liceos y los detalles sobre el nivel económico de su alumnado. Me permito hacer algunas puntualizaciones. En Italia, el liceo formaba parte de la educación secundaria, que yo sepa, desde la reforma de Gentile, en 1923. Existían varios tipos de liceo: aparte de los mencionados (clásico, científico, artístico) había un liceo femenino y otro destinado a la instrucción en pedagogía. Con el diploma del liceo artístico, un alumno podía entrar en la carrera de arquitectura, por ejemplo. Y ello invita a pensar que no existía prueba de acceso a la universidad, que era libre para todos los que tuvieran el diploma que acreditaba su formación en un liceo  (única institución cuyo curso permitía el acceso universitario). Con todo, cabe pensar, que "a natural distancia" corresponda al juicio no muy positivo del autor quien consideraba los liceos clásico y científico de mejor reputación que el artístico. Pero puede que esté equivocada.


----------



## Neuromante

Angel.Aura said:


> Buonasera Neuro,
> 
> per favore, posta di nuovo inserendo un minimo di spiegazione.
> Cosa è falso? E perché?



Disculpa, no quería salirme del tema.
Me refería a que lo que pone el texto no es verdad, y menos en Italia. Vista el desarrollo posterior a mi entrada: La alusión a la fecha del texto, la explicación de Ursula (Especialmente la no existencia de Liceos artísticos en esa fecha) y las consideraciones de Ofeliaknitting no andaba desencaminado Pero ya digo que nos saldríamos del tema.

Aunque una cosa es verdad: Con todas esas consideraciones me parece que ese "naturale distanza" es una forma en el estilo de la época para decir "la distancia natural/evidente" y que su único significado es una manifestación de desprecio y prejuicio.


----------



## ursu-lab

ofeliaknitting said:


> A Infinite Sadness: Muchas gracias por la pregunta.No creo que sea una traducción de otra lengua. El autor habla según su experiencia.
> A Ursu-lab: Agradezco la explicación que das sobre los liceos y los detalles sobre el nivel económico de su alumnado. Me permito hacer algunas puntualizaciones. En Italia, el liceo formaba parte de la educación secundaria, que yo sepa, desde la reforma de Gentile, en 1923. Existían varios tipos de liceo: aparte de los mencionados (clásico, científico, artístico) había un liceo femenino *No *era un liceo auténtico, era un instituto de educación secundaria y se estudiaba *con las monjas*, además de las asignaturas de cultura más general, otras como "corte y confección", "administración del hogar" y otras amenidades del estilo.  No permitía seguir los estudios universitarios.  Creo que no hace falta añadir más comentarios... y otro destinado a la instrucción en pedagogía *No *era un "liceo" sino que se trataba del "istituto magistrale" y con este diploma podías enseñar a los niños de primaria. Duraba 4 años y no podías apuntarte a la universidad sin haber cursado un quinto año extra ("anno integrativo"). La única facultadad en la que podías matricularte era "Magistero" (parecida al actual "pedagogia"). Las salidas post-diplomas fueron MUY LIMITADAS Y REGULADAS DE FORMA EXTRICTA hasta los años '70. Sólo los que salían del liceo scientifico/classico podían matricularse a Derecho o Medicina, por ejemplo. Con el diploma del liceo artístico, un alumno podía entrar en la carrera de arquitectura, por ejemplo. Es MUY probable que *sólo *podía apuntarse en la carrera de Arquitectura (en aquella época no existía la carrera de Historia del Arte dentro de Letras)... Como los "maestros" que SÓLO podían estudiar Magisterio o los diplomados en el Instituto Técnico Comercial (los "ragionieri") que SÓLO podían estudiar Ciencias Económicas.   Y ello invita a pensar que no existía prueba de acceso a la universidad la prueba de acceso a la universidad siempre ha sido l'"esame di maturità", *obligatorio para sacarte el diploma* de liceo/secundaria. En Italia nunca ha existido una prueba como la selectividad española que no es para sacarte el diploma sino para entrar a la universidad: tiene otro planteamiento, que era libre para todos los que tuvieran el diploma que acreditaba su formación en un liceo  (única institución cuyo curso permitía el acceso universitario) Ya, pero los que estudiaban en el liceo eran "cuatros gatos"  y, como he explicado antes, NADIE (excepto los alumnos de liceo classico/scientifico) era LIBRE de estudiar lo que quería . Con todo, cabe pensar, que "a natural distancia" corresponda al juicio no muy positivo del autor quien consideraba los liceos clásico y científico de mejor reputación que el artístico. Pero puede que esté equivocada.



Qualche numero, solo per chiarire:

Nell'anno accademico 1951/52, gli studenti iscritti alle Università Italiane erano 226.543. -> università d'élite

La riforma universitaria che libera l'accesso all'università (= il diploma di maturità ti permette di iscriverti a *qualsiasi *facoltà universitaria = *libertà *di studio) è *del 1969*, in seguito -e grazie - alla *rivolta studentesca*.

Nell'anno accademico '91/'92, gli studenti iscritti alle università italiane erano 1.474.719. -> università di massa


----------

